# MTBlerinnen aus Soest/ Arnsberg/ Wickede/ Möhnesee/ Unna???



## Ruppi-Konuppi (11. April 2013)

Hallo Ladies!!

Gibt es hier MountainbikerINNEN aus Soest/ Arnsberg/ Wickede/ Möhnesee/ Unna/ Umgebung???

Ich hab seit ca. 2 Wochen ein neues MTB. Ghost amr 5900 Plus! Mein erstes und jetzt will ich natürlich am Liebsten alles ausprobieren! Was kann "der Geist", was kann ich...

Also Mädels, seid ihr auch so motiviert?? Dann meldet euch! Ich freu mich!!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

schon 121 Leute geschaut und noch keiner geschrieben 

Ich hab ja "MountainbikerINNEN" geschrieben. Also, bevor ich alleine fahren muss, fahr ich auch mit den MountainbikERn

Bin aber ne Anfängerin, also bitte Rücksicht nehmen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

Ich hoffe mal es gibt keine Haue, wenn ich hier im Ladies Only schreibe 

Die meisten Trainingskilometer mache ich eigentlich alleine oder mit den Jungs vom RC-Victoria Neheim. Zum Training sind eigentlich selten Frauen anwesend.

Ab und zu haben wir noch eine "langsamere" Truppe von Fahrern rund um den Möhnesee/Soest und da ist auch immer eine Frau dabei.
Da diese Truppe nicht regelmäßig zustande kommt, besprechen wir das idR bei facebook, falls das eine Möglichkeit für dich ist.

Treffpunkt ist meistens der Parkplatz vom Torhaus/Möhnesee. Ist eben eine Ecke zu fahren.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2013)

ok, ich geb's zu, ich hab geschaut und nicht geschrieben... Aber auch nur, weil ich gebürtig aus der Gegend komm - jetzt bin ich nur noch seltenst dort.
Übrigens doch ein m.M.n. seeehr großes Gebiet, was du da als Möglichkeit nennst


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

Oh, ich freu mich dass ihr schreibt

Da fallen mir spontan mehrere Fragen ein: Wo sind denn eure Frauen beim Training, Crimson? Nicht so motiviert oder seid ihr zu schnell unterwegs?! Wie sehen denn die Strecken aus, die ihr fahrt? Ich würde dann wohl anfangs langsamere Touren fahren, aber technisch darf es ruhig schon etwas anspruchsvoller sein. Wo findet man euch bei Facebook?

.. warum bist du denn soweit weggezogen WarriorPrincess?? Wir hätten sooo schöne Touren fahren können! Wenn du mal mit Rad hier bist, sag früh genug Bescheid, dann machen wir den Wald unsicher. Kennst du zufällig andere Frauen, die hier in der Umgebung wohnen und motiviert sind, Trails und Co zu fahren?


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

Was ist eigentlich m.M.n.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. April 2013)

Ruppi-Konuppi schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich m.M.n.


meiner Meinung nach 

Tja, die Liebe war's, die mich soweit fortgezogen hat. Und leider kenn ich auch keine anderen Frauen in der Gegend. Als ich weggezogen bin , gab's die Leidenschaft MTB noch nicht... damals hab ich mein Fahrrad (kein MTB!) auch durch dichteste Unterholz geprügelt ("Da ist ein Reh hergelaufen, also ist es ein Weg!"), das allerdings immer alleine. Sorry!
Aber wenn ich mit Radl meine Eltern besuch, meld ich mich


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach 

Erstmal sind natürlich die meisten MTBler bei uns im Verein Männer/Jungs und wenn wir in der typischen Truppe fahren ist das eben sehr zügig. Liegt wohl auch daran, dass alle von uns Rennen fahren (XC und Marathon).

In der Möhneseer Truppe fahren wir meistens gemütlich hoch und fahren die Trails je nach Können schnell oder eben langsamer wieder runter.
"Mountain Bike Möhnesee und Umgebung" heißt die facebook Gruppe.


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (12. April 2013)

Axo Warrior   Dann fährt deine bessere Hälfte also auch! Meine bessere Hälfte fährt (noch) Motorrad, vllt ja auch bald MTB

Also "gemütlich" muss ich auch nicht fahren. Ich hab mal eine mehrtägige Radtour durch Bayern gemacht. Da hat es sich echt gelohnt, auch mal gemütlich zu fahren, da gibt es Einiges zu sehen, wenn man's nicht gewohnt ist 
Aber zum Training sollte schon etwas Action drin sein, auch bergauf. Ich schau mir die Seite auf FB mal an und wenn ihr euch trefft und auch eine Frau außer mir mitfährt, bin ich dabei. Danke für die Einladung


----------



## Sammy83 (9. Mai 2013)

ich werde meine Freundin http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=238250 auf diesen Thread aufmerksam machen... bekommst ggf. Rückmeldung von ihr...  auch wenn sie bislang mehr Motorrad als MTB gefahren ist


----------



## Coockie82 (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ruppi! 
Meim Freund Sammy83 hat mich schon angekündigt - und hier bin ich, eine Bikerin aus Soest. Zwar fahre ich nicht so unbedingt (bisher) Touren um Soest/Möhnesee mit dem MTB - liegt aber daran, dass ich dafür meine Suzuki SVS 650 bevorzuge 

Ich würde gerne auch die eine oder andere Bikerin in und um Soest kennenlernen zum gemütlichen Touren (ob mit MTB oder Krad ist mir eigentlich egal) und auch gemeinsame Ausflüge in den Bike Park Winterberg starten. Denn dort fahren mein Freund und ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit...

Falls du mal Zeit, Lust und Interesse hast, kannst du mich gerne auch persönlich anschreiben. (Auf Facebook oder Twitter sucht man mich jedoch vergebens!)
Da musst du schon das IBC-Forum oder meinen Account hier nutzen.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (9. Mai 2013)

Hallo Coockie, ist dein Avatar vom Möhnesee?? Wenn ja, da hab ich gestern auch drin gesessen 

Ja, können gerne ne Runde drehen! Wann und wo?


----------



## Coockie82 (9. Mai 2013)

Nee, dieses Holzsofa steht in Saalbach-Hinterglemm. War vorletztes Jahr dort im Urlaub. Die kommenden 2 Wochen wird schlecht bei mir.
Außer am 20.05. - dann wollen wir zu den IXS Games in Winterberg als Zuschauer. Selbst zu der Zeit die Piste zu nutzen gleicht einem Himmelfahrtskommando. Aber spätestens Ende Mai/Anfang Juni fahren wir am We wieder selbst zum Biken dorthin. Magst du mitkommen?
Falls JA, sage ich dir vorher nochmal Bescheid, an welchem Tag und wo wir uns treffen könnten.

LG


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (13. Mai 2013)

Ja, voll gerne  Hoffe, dass die Eis-Temperaturen bis dahin zu schönen Sommertemperaturen werden!  Hat man da als Anfänger ne Chance, nicht umgefahren zu werden? Vielleicht krieg ich meinen Freund auch dazu, mitzukommen


----------

